# Problems with my 2002 7.3 powerstroke



## tompands (Jun 13, 2017)

I bought this truck 2 months ago as a non runner. Got a deal on it I couldn't refuse and I'm always up for a challenge, so what the hell. It's a 2002 F350 4x4 crew cab lariat edition. Pretty nice truck, it's got a few bumps and bruises, and some small issues I need to repair but overall, a truck worth fixing. I knew the engine didn't run but I wasn't real concerned because by the looks of the engine, it looks as though it was fairly well taken care of. It cranks like crazy(HAS A HIGH TORQUE STARTER-NEW), It sounds like a 6.0 when its spinning over. It almost starts-its like right there, but wont catch. All the gauges come up , but the tach does not move. It puffs black smoke from the exhaust while its cranking over, but it just wont catch. I'm still not real concerned with the engine and have been concentrating on the rest of the truck , kind of saving the engine for last, just in case it has to come out. I have a spare 7.3 just in case. But after all the research I've done and everything I've read , I think and hope, it's a minor issue. My question is , do the sensors (cps, IPR, etc) always set a code ? Because there are NO codes in this truck. I have all new sensors, a new IDM, I just haven't got to the engine as of yet-probably going to tear into it this weekend.
As you can see , I'm in the land Of NO SNOW. I use to live up north and plowed my share of snow, when I found this web site and read some of your posts, I said I finally found a forum where the guys have some sense. Some of those diesel forums are just ridiculous to deal with-the people are just idiots.
But anyway, if anyone has a idea as to why this thing is doing what it does-with the symptoms I've described, by all means get back to me-I'd appreciate your input.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Do have a scanner capable of live data? Need to see if it is building any fuel pressure. CPS is a common fail point on the 7.3, IPR is second in line to fail. I would also check compression. But I would start with cam sensor, they are cheap and easy to replace.


----------



## tompands (Jun 13, 2017)

No, that's my problem. I have programs in my laptop for Cummins, Detroit and Cat, everything but Navistar. I had it checked at a garage (when I bought it) who did have a scanner, they said it had 2200 psi Injector Control Pressure, and IPR @ 45%. They said that shows the oiling side is working properly. They seemed to feel the engine has excessive blow by, but I checked for blow by from the oil fill and didn't seem to be too much. They also shot it with either and said it would not fire. Would a bad CPS or IPR cause it NOT to pop on either ?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you are used to Cats 3126, then this should be a breeze. Basic same platform.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

tompands said:


> No, that's my problem. I have programs in my laptop for Cummins, Detroit and Cat, everything but Navistar. I had it checked at a garage (when I bought it) who did have a scanner, they said it had 2200 psi Injector Control Pressure, and IPR @ 45%. They said that shows the oiling side is working properly. They seemed to feel the engine has excessive blow by, but I checked for blow by from the oil fill and didn't seem to be too much. They also shot it with either and said it would not fire. Would a bad CPS or IPR cause it NOT to pop on either ?


If it did nothing with ether I would think the motor is toast. You are down to a compression test. Cam sensor tells it when to fire the injectors, ether takes that out of the mix. 7.3 isn't horrible to test compression but does require valve covers to be removed to get to glow plugs. Driver side cover is easier to pull so I would start there. You should be around 350psi if my memory is correct. Have you checked oil and coolant for possible blow head gasket? Not real common on 7.3 but something easy to check. Then again if you have another engine why not just drop it in then you can fiddle with the other one out of the truck.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If it won't even snort on either, she may be dusted. What scanner do you have? Can you get software for the application?


----------



## tompands (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't have a scanner for a 7.3


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

tompands said:


> I don't have a scanner for a 7.3


Usually the snap on guy will have a used one for cheap. Just traded mine in on a new one.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

no tach needle movement when cranking is a sign of a bad CPS


----------



## tompands (Jun 13, 2017)

tjctransport said:


> no tach needle movement when cranking is a sign of a bad CPS


I'm hoping it's something like that, I have all new sensors (OEM), and a new IPR that's going in as soon as I can get to it. Still working on the body and interior. It's looking pretty good-90% of the truck is done (aside from the engine). I took all the seats out, Had the driver seat redone, pressure washed the carpet( looks new), and repaired a few thing on the dash-rest is good to go. Had a smashed drivers fender-replaced and painted it-need to buff the clear coat out-new front bumper- brakes and rotors all around. Now I just need to get it to start.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Not trying to argue here. I have an 02. Runs fine, but my tach don't move when she's cranking. The only way to see what's going on is with a quality scanner. That way you can run s buzz test, that will tell how the valve cover harnesses are. And other tests, and see live data.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

CPS good or bad it would of done something on ether. Do the compression test. Your shop said it had blow by, you said it cranks fast, all this points to a worn out engine. Or start throwing parts at it.


----------



## tompands (Jun 13, 2017)

I went out yesterday and installed the CPS-no change- I installed the ICP-no change- This morning I installed the IPR-no change, or I thought. I had my battery charger on it all morning to bring them up to full charge. I was getting a little depressed. Drank a cold one and said lets put some fuel in it to get it over a 1/4 tank, just in case it has the "foot in the tank issue", the I started cranking it. Cranked it for a while and she popped for about 2 seconds. Let the starter cool down for about an hour and tried again. She cranked and cranked AND I swear I heard something electrical kick in and pow-she started. Blew black smoke all over the place. I let it run at an idle for a few minutes and goosed it good-more black smoke . after 10 minutes or so, it smoothed out and no more black smoke- turn it off and she restarted fine. I'm a happy boy. I also pulled my oil fill while it was running and blow by is minimal, thank you guys for all your input.


----------



## tompands (Jun 13, 2017)

OK. after having my moment of glory on sunday , I went out to the truck Monday , after work , and dam it, she wouldn't start again with the cranking and cranking and then she finally popped off. It started easier then the first time but she was still hard starting. Something is bleeding back or not holding pressure. Any takers ???


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You need a good scanner to read ICP while cranking. Also need to monitor fuel flow and pressure. You have worked on 3126 Cats? Same basic principles apply. Remember Cat and IH worked together to design the system.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

And after it starts, is she smoking?


----------



## tompands (Jun 13, 2017)

No, its not smoking at all-it sits and idles pretty good-has a very slight miss to it-maybe a bad injector-as soon as I finish a couple little repairs , I'm going to take it down to my buddys shop and have him scan it.


Randall Ave said:


> And after it starts, is she smoking?


----------



## tompands (Jun 13, 2017)

Well, as luck would have it-the motor is toast. After all that work and finally getting it to run-I took it to my buddies shop and he did a comp test - 150 on 2 different cylinders- he's pulling it out now- I hope the used engine is better- going to do comp test on it before install.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Not trying to be a wise ars here. The used motors on the ground, you said you have engine experience. Knock the thing apart. Hone it, ring it, do the valves. And for God's sake, put on a new oil pan.


----------



## tompands (Jun 13, 2017)

I agree with you 100%. I wish I had a place to do it. I don't even have a way to pull that heavy SOB. That's why its at his shop.He uses his wrecker to get them out. Im going to call my local machine shop on Monday-see what they would get to do that. Why do you say replace the pan? Do they rot from the inside- both of them look ok from the outside-never had either off. The old Detroit pans use to rot from the inside, then they went to plastic pans.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I have never replaced a Detroit pan for rotting out. The series 60, etc. went to a fiber pan. Yes, if you do a search, the 7.3 oil pans rot out. Now I ain't busting here, but I thought you said your a diesel mechanic. This should be walk in the park for you. A cherry picker will pop the motor out. It ain't a 3406. Hone it, new rings, you have a valve grinder? Do the heads yourself. Slam it together, your on the road.


----------

